# 260Fl



## BBob (May 14, 2012)

Just brought her home...New Keystone Outback 260FL

Going to pack tomorrow for first outing this weekend..can't wait

Bob&Stacy


----------



## Wisconsin Outbacker (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new TT. We looked at that model and really liked the bedroom set up. You will enjoy that trailer. Have fun and enjoy it.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats! Have a blast this weekend! I hope you enjoy your new, wonderful Outback!









s


----------

